# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  الامام القرافيّ : قراءة تاريخية  د/ جمال الدين فالح الكيلاني

## فالح الحجية

*     الامام القرافيّ : قراءة تاريخية  د/ جمال الدين فالح الكيلاني*

*أوَّلاً: اسمه ونَسَبُهُ:-*
هو شهابُ الدّين أبو العبّاس أحمد بن أبي العلاء إدريس بن عبد الرّحمن ابن عبد الله بن يَلّين، الصّنهاجيّ، البَهْفَشيميّ، البَهَنْسيّ، القرافيّ([1])، المالكيّ. لُقِّبَ بالصّنهاجيّ لأنَّه صنهاجيّ المَحْتِد، وقد بَيَّنَ هو نفسُهُ ذلك فقال: «وإنّما أنا من صنهاجةَ الكائنةِ من قُطْر مراكش بأرضِ المَغْرِبِ.»([2]). وعُرِفَ بالبَهْفَشيميّ، وبالبَهَنْسِي نسبةً إلى قريةٍ في صعيد مِصرَ الأسْفَلِ، تُعْرَف ببَهْفَشيم من أعمال البَهَنْسا([3]). أمَّا اشتهارُهُ بالقرافيّ، فلنسبتِهِ إلى (القَرافَة)، المَحَلّةِ الخاصّةِ من مِصْرَ، وذلك بحَسَبِ ما ذَكَره القرافيُّ نفسُهُ؛ إذ قال: «واشتهاري بالقَرافيِّ ليس لأنِّي من سُلالة هذه القبيلة، بل للسّكَن بالبقعة الخاصَّةِ مدّةً يسيرةً، فاتَّفَقَ الاشتهارُ بذلك»([4]). وأمَّا تلقيبُهُ بالمالكيّ، فلانتسابِهِ إلى مذهب الإمامِ مالكِ بنِ أنسٍ (179هـ)، ولكونِهِ أحدَ الأعلامِ المشهورينَ فيه؛ فقد انتهت إليه الرياسةُ في وقته فيه، وألَّفَ فيه التآليفَ المهمّة كـ(الذخيرة)، وغير ذلك([5]).

*ثانيًا: ولادَتُهُ ووَفاتُهُ:-*
وُلِدَ القرافيُّ في مِصرَ سنةَ ستٍّ وعِشرينَ وستِّمِئةٍ (626هـ)، بحَسَبِ ما ذَكَرَه هو نَفْسُهُ عندما قال: «ونَشأتي ومولدي بمصرَ سنةَ ستٍّ وعشرينَ وستِّمِئةٍ»([6]). والرّاجحُ أنَّهُ تُوُفِّيَ سَنَةَ اثنتينِ وثمانينَ وسِتِّمِئَةٍ (682هـ)، استنادًا إلى ما اسْتَظهَرَهُ الدكتور طه مُحسن والدكتور أحمد الختم عبد الله، لأسبابٍ مُقْنِعَةٍ ذَكَرَاهَا([7])، خلافًا للرِّوايةِ القائلةِ إنَّهُ تُوُفِّيَ سَنَةَ أرْبَعٍ وثَمَانينَ وسِتِّمِئَةٍ (684هـ)([8]).







*المبحث الثّاني*
*شيوخه وتلاميذه*ليسَ في نيّتي هنا استقصاءُ شيوخ القرافيّ وتلاميذه جميعًا، فتلك مهمّةٌ قد كفاني إيّاها جَمْعٌ ممّن كتبوا عن القرافيّ سابقًا، ولكنَّ نيّتي محصورة في الكشف عن شيوخه الذين كان لهم دَورٌ في قَصْدِهِ وِجْهَةَ دراسةِ الفروقِ أو العلوم التي ترفد تلك الدراسة، ولاسيّما علومَ اللُّغة والنّحو وأصول الفقه، وكذلك تلاميذه الذينَ أثَّرَ فيهم، فأورَثَهم أَمَّ الوجهةِ السابقةِ.
*أوَّلاً: شيوخُهُ:-*
*أ. جمال الدّينِ بن الحاجب المالكيّ:-*
هو «أبو عمرو عثمان بن عمر بن أبي بكرٍ بن يونس الدّوَنّي ثم المصريّ، الفقيه المالكيّ، المعروف بابن الحاجب، الملقَّب جمالَ الدّين»([9]). كان مولده في آخِر سنة سبعينَ وخمسمئة بأسْنا، واشتغل في القاهرة بالقرآن الكريم، ثم بالفقه على مذهب الإمام مالك (179هـ)([10])، وشارَك في علوم «العربيّة، وأتقنَها أيّ إتقان، بدليل مصنَّفَاتِهِ السائرةِ فيها سيرَ الشعاع، ككافيته في النّحو، وشافيته في الصّرف. وألَّفَ في القراءات والعَروض وغيرِها، والمُخْتَصَرَيْ  نِ له في الأُصول. وبَرَعَ في مذهب مالك، وصنَّفَ فيه مختصره الشهير الذي نَسَخَ ما تَقَدَّمَهُ»([11]). تُوفِّيَ في الإسكندريّة ضاحيَ نهار الخميس، السادس والعشرين من شوال سنةَ ستٍّ وأربعينَ وستمئة (646هـ)([12])، بعدَ أن قَدِمَ من دمشق بصحبةِ الشيخ العزّ بن عبد السَّلام (660هـ)([13]).
وقد أخذ عنه القرافيّ، وأثنى عليه ثناءً حَسَنًا حينَ تحدَّثَ عن الفرق بين الشَّرْط اللُّغويّ وغيره من الشّروط، ونَعَتَهُ بـ«شيخنا الإمام، الصَّدر العالِم، جمال الفضلاء، ورئيس زمانه في العلوم، وسيّد وَقتِه في التّحصيل والفهوم»([14])، ثم أوردَ له إجابةً عن مسألة تتعلّق بالفرق المذكور، وَصَفَها القرافيّ بأنَّ معناها لا تُدركُهُ إلا «العقولُ السليمةُ، والأفهامُ المستقيمةُ، والفِكَرُ الدقيقةُ، من أفرادِ الأذكياء، وآحاد الفضلاء والنُبلاء»([15]). وهذه شهادة تُفْهِمُ أنَّ ابن الحاجب كانت له مشاركة واضحة في حل العويص من المشكلات اللّغويّة، والتمييز بينَ المتداخِلِ منها بعضُهُ ببعضٍ.
وقد وَجَدتُ لابن الحاجب مشاركة قويّة في بيان الفروق النّحويّة، ولاسيّما في كتابه الموسوم بـ(الأمالي النّحويّة)، الذي وقفتُ فيه على فروق أفادَ منها القرافيّ واستبطنَها في تراثه الفروقيّ اللُّغويّ، ومن ذلك:
1.  كلامه على الفروق المترتبة على تعاقب الحركات على (غير) في قوله تعالى: )لا يَسْتَوِي الْقَاعِدُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ غَيْرُ أوَّلي الضَّرَرِ( (النّساء: 95)([16]).
2.  كلامه على الفرق بين الإنشاء والخبر([17]).
3.  كلامه على أنَّ من النّحويّينَ مَنْ سَوّى بين (لدى) و(عند)([18]).
وممّا يدلّ على شدّة تقارب مآخذ الرّجُلَينِ اللّغويّة والنّحويّة والأُصوليّة والفقهيّة أنَّ الدكتور محمّد المختار ولد أبّاه عَدَّهُما معًا امتدادًا لما أطْلَقَ عليه مَدْرسةَ نَحْوِ الفقهاءِ، تلك المدرسة التي قال عنها: «ومن أهمّ ميزات هذه المدرسة الجديدة… محاولة تطبيق القواعد النّحويّة على الأحكام الفقهيّة»([19])، وقال في موضع آخرَ متحدّثًا عنها: «من المعهود أن يدرسَ الباحثُ النّحو ليعرفَ قواعدَ اللُّغة العربيّة وتفسيرَ القرآن الكريم، لكنَّ الجديد أنَّ الباحث يدرس النّحو ليعرف الأحكام الفقهيّة، أو أن يصل عن طريق المنهج الفقهيّ إلى استنباط القواعد اللّغويّة»، ثم تناول بالدرس شخصيّتينِ متعاصرتينِ عَدَّهُما نموذجينِ لمدرسة نحو الفقهاء، هما القرافيّ وابن الحاجب([20]). وسنرى فيما بعد مدى خطورة النقطة السابقة (أيّ استنباط القواعد اللّغويّة عن طريق المنهج الفقهيّ)، وأثَرَها في منهجيّة القرافيّ المتميّزة في معالجة الفروق في اللُّغة.

*ب. شمس الدّين الخسروشاهيّ الشافعيّ:-*
هو الشيخ شمس الدّين([21]) «عبد الحميد بن عيسى بن عَمّويَه بن يونس بن خليل الخسروشاهيّ. وخُسْرَوْشاه… من قرى تبريز. وُلِدَ سنةَ ثمانينَ وخمسمئة بها…، وكان فقيهًا، أصوليًّا، متكلّمًا، محقّقًا، بارعًا في المعقولات. قرأ على الإمام فخر الدّين الرّازيّ، وأكثرَ الأخذَ عنه، ثم قدم الشّامَ بعد وفاة الإمام، ودَرَّسَ وأفادَ، ثم توجّه إلى الكرك…، ثم عادَ إلى دمشق، فأقامَ بها إلى أن تُوفِّيَ. ومن مصنَّفَاته: (مختَصَر المُهَذَّب) في الفقه، و(مختصر المقالات لابن سينا)، و(تتمّة الآيات البيّنات)، وغير ذلك»([22]). وكانت وفاتُهُ سنة اثنتينِ وخمسينَ وستمئة (652هـ)([23]).
ويبدو أنَّ الخسروشاهيّ كان مشغوفًا بتتبّع بعض الفروق اللّغويّة الدقيقة، وأنَّه كان مَزْهوًّا فخورًا بمعرفتها على سائر العلماء وطلبة العلم في ذلك الوقت؛ فقد رأيّتُ القرافيّ ينقل عنه مبحثين يتعلّقان بالتمييز بين مفاهيم أُصوليّة لغويّة بالغةِ الدقّة؛ الأوَّلُ منها يُعْنى بالفرق بين (دلالة اللّفظ) و(الدّلالة باللفظ)، وهو الذي ذَكَرَ القرافيّ أنَّ أوَّل سماع له به كان من الخسروشاهيّ الذي أشار إلى أنَّ هذا الفرق خفيَ على فخر الدّين الرّازيّ (606هـ)، فسبَّبَ ذلك التباسًا وخللاً في كلامه([24]). أمَّا المبحث الآخَر فيتعلّق بالفرق بينَ (اسم الجنس) و(عَلَم الجنس). وقد أشار القرافيّ إلى أنَّ الفرق بينهما في غاية العُسر، وأنَّ الخسروشاهيّ كان يُحرِّك همم طلابه للبحث فيه، فما كان يجد من يجيبُهُ عنه، وأنَّه كان يَزْعم أنَّهُ لا يَعْرِفُ تحقيقَ هذا الموضع في الديار المصريّة إلاّ هو، وأقَرَّ القرافيّ بأنَّهُ هو أيضًا لم يعرف مَن بَحَثَ في هذا الفرق وأجابَ عنه سوى الخسروشاهيّ، ثم نَقَلَ كلامهُ عليه، وتحقيقَهُ فيه([25]).

*ج. العزّ بن عبد السَّلام الشافعيّ:-*
هو «عبد العزيز بن عبد السَّلام بن القاسم بن الحسن بن محمّد المُهَذَّب، الشيخ عِزُّ الدّين بن عبد السَّلام أبو محمّد السُّلَميّ الدمشقيّ الشافعيّ»([26]). «ولد سنةَ سبع أو سنةَ ثمان وسبعينَ وخمسمئة»([27]). «ومن تصانيف الشيخ عز الدّين: (القواعد الكبرى)، وكتاب (مَجاز القران)، …، وله كتاب (شَجَرة المعارف)، … و(التّفسير)، … و(الفَرق بين الإيمان والإسلام) … تُوفِّيَ في العاشر من جُمادى الأُولى سنةَ ستينَ وستمئة بالقاهرة»([28]).
لازَمَهُ القرافيّ وأخذَ عنه أكثرَ علومه، وتأثر بعقليّته الكبيرة، وأكثرَ النَّقْلَ عنه والحديثَ في شأنه، وأثنى عليه في أغلب مصنَّفَاتهِ مُظْهِرًا فَضْلَه وغزارةَ علمه. وقد أحصى الدكتور أحمد الختم عبد الله المواضعَ التي وَرَدَ فيها ذَكَرَ العزّ ابن عبد السَّلام في أهمّ كتب القرافيّ، فَظَهَر له أنَّهُ «ذَكَره في كتابه (الاستغناء في أحكام الاستثناء) في خمسةَ عشرَ موضعًا، وفي (الفروق) في أربعةَ عشرَ موضعًا، وفي (شرح تنقيح الفصول) في ستة مواضع، وفي (العقد المنظوم في الخصوص والعموم) في أربعة مواضع»([29]).
وأعظمُ كُتُبِ العزِّ بنِ عبدِ السَّلامِ وأذيَعُها صيتًا، وأكثرُها تأثيرًا في التوجّه التأصيليّ والتقعيديّ للقرافيّ – فيما يبدو لي – هو كتابُه (قواعد الأحكام في إصلاح الأنام) المشهورُ باسم (القواعد الكبرى)، الذي بَحَث فيه العزُّ مصالحَ الطاعات لِيَسْعى العبادُ إلى تحصيلها أو تكميلها، ومفاسِدَ المخالفات ليَسْعى العباد إلى دَرْئها أو تقليلها. وطريقته في ذلك أنَّهُ يَذْكر القاعدةَ في المصالحِ أو المفاسدِ، ويقرّرها بالشرح، ثم يوضحها بالأمثلة الفقهيّة الكثيرة المتنوّعة، فهو من كتب القواعد الفقهيّة التي تربط الفروع الفقهيّة بالقواعد الفقهيّة والأُصوليّة([30]). ويبدو أثر هذا الكتاب واضحًا في تراث القرافيّ عمومًا، وفي كتاب (الفروق) خصوصًا؛ فقد تجلّى أثره فيه في اتّجاهاتٍ ثلاثةٍ؛ يتمثَّل الأوَّل منها في النزعة التأصيليّة والتقعيديّة التي هَيْمَنَتْ على موادِّ الكتاب جميعًا، بل إنَّ الكتاب لم يُؤَلَّفْ إلا على أساس منها واستنادٍ إليها، والثاني منها يتجلَّى في استيحائه العميقِ من كتاب العزّ فكرةَ التّمييز بين القواعد المختلفة؛ إذ كان العزّ – كما ذكرتُ آنفًا – قد بنى كتابه على ثنائيّة المصالح والمفاسد، والفروق بين القواعد المتعلقة بها. والاتّجاه الثالث يَظْهر في استمداد القرافيّ بعضَ الفروق المبثوثة في الكتاب، ومن أمثلة ذلك: الفرق بين الصغائر والكبائر([31])، والفرق بين الجوابر والزّواجر([32])، وغير ذلك.
وممّا تجدر الإشارة إليه هنا أنَّ البَقّوريَّ (707هـ) تلميذَ القرافيّ، لمّا اختصَرَ كتابَ شيخه (الفروق)، ارتأى أن يَضَعَ بينَ يدي تلخيصه ثلاثَ عشرةَ قاعدةً، أخذها بتمامها من كتاب العزّ (قواعد الأحكام في إصلاح الأنام)، عادًّا إيّاها قواعد كلّيّة بالنسبة إلى ما بَعْدَها ممّا في الكتاب، لِما رأى من تقاربٍ كبير بين منهجي الكتابينِ في تناول القواعد وصياغتها([33]).
وممّا يُظْهِرُ حِرْصَ العزّ بن عبد السَّلام على النظر في الفروق عمومًا: تأليفُهُ رسالةً مستقلّةً تُعنى بالفرق بينَ الإيمان والإسلام، عنوانها: (معنى الإيمان والإسلام أو الفرق بين الإيمان والإسلام)، تطرّق فيها إلى دقائق الفروق اللّغويّة بينهما، فأفادَ في ذلك وأجادَ. وتتناثر الفروق اللّغويّة في كتبه الأُخرى، وقد جاءَ ذِكْرُ بعضِها في تراث القرافيّ الفروقيّ، فمن ذلك: الفرق بين الخبر والإنشاء([34])، والفرق بين الحمد والشكر([35])، والفرق بين العَهد والميثاق واليمين([36]).

*ثانيًا: تلاميذُهُ:-*
الحَقُّ أنّني لم أجد في تلاميذ القرافيّ – على كثرتهم – مَنْ تَسَلَّمَ رايةَ البحثِ في الفروق والتأليف فيها بعدَ ترجُّل فارسها، سوى تلميذٍ نجيب واحد، خَدَمَ أنْفَسَ ما في تراث القرافيّ (وهو كتاب الفروق)، الخِدْمَةَ الجُلّى، ونَصَحَ له النصيحَةَ الكُبرى، التي مَكَّنَت العلماءَ من الإفادةِ من كنوزه والوقوفِ على أسراره، بعد ما كان ذلك صعبَ المنالِ. وهذا التلميذ هو: أبو عبدِ اللهِ محمّد بنُ إبراهيمَ([37]) ابن محمّد، الليثيُّ نَسَبًا، البَقّوريُّ بلدًا، المراكشيّ وفاةً. قدِمَ إلى مصرَ، ثم رَجَعَ إلى مراكش، فتُوفِّيَ فيها سنةَ سبع وسبعمئة (707هـ)([38]).
كان البَقّوريُّ معروفًا لدى العلماء، بفهمه وعلمه، ويَكفي إقدامُهُ على تلخيص فروق القرافيّ وتَعَقُّبِها، وتداولُ هذا التلخيص بين العلماء فيما بَعْدُ، واعتمادُهُم إيّاه: شهادةً منهم له برسوخ قدمه في علمَي الأصول والفقه؛ إذ رَجَعَ إليه علماءُ كبارٌ، واعتمدوه مصدرًا يَنْهَلون منه ويَعْزونَ إليه([39]).
وقد أسدى البَقّوريُّ – بتلخيصه كتابَ (الفروق) – خدمةً جليلةً لشيخه وكتابِهِ؛ فَعَلى الرّغم من أنَّ هذا الكتابَ كان قد حازَ إعجابَ العلماء وشهادَتَهم لصاحبه بامتلاك نواصي علوم كثيرة أهَّلَتْهُ للتأليف في هذا المجال الصعب، والسير في هذا الدرب الوعر، لم يكن لِيُتاحَ لهم الانتفاع الكامل به بيسر وسهولة؛ لأسباب؛ أهمّها: عدم ترتيب القرافيّ فروقَهُ ترتيبًا منهجيًّا على وَفْق نظام معيَّن، بل عَرَضَها مبعثرةً غيرَ متناسقةٍ فيما بينَها، ولا مرتَّبَة بحسب موضوعاتها، ولا متدرّجة في مجيئها بحسب أهمّيّة العلوم من الأعلى إلى الأدنى، أو من الكلّيّ إلى الجزئيّ، أو من الأصول إلى الفروع، فأدّى ذلك إلى صعوبة حصول الباحث على مبتغاه في الكتاب، ولم يكن هذا جهلاً من القرافيّ بمنهج التأليف وقواعده؛ فكتبُهُ الأخرى تشهد بمعرفته الفائقة بذلك، ولكن يبدو أنَّهُ كان يُدَوِّنُ الفروق حينما تتوارَدُ على ذهنه، من غير أن تكون لديه خطّة سابقة للبحث، ولا حَصْرٌ للفروق التي ينوي البحثَ فيها. وقد سَوَّغ البقّوريُّ ظهورَ الكتاب على هذا الشكل بقوله: «لما وَقَفْتُ على (الفروق) … ظَهَرَ لي أنَّهُ – رَحِمَهُ اللهُ – ما مَنَعَهُ أن يُرَتِّبَها ترتيبًا يَسْهُل على الناظر فيها مطالعتُهُ، إلاّ أنَّهُ خَرَجَ من يَدِهِ بإثْرِ جَمْعِهِ، فانتشَرَ منه نُسَخٌ على ما هو عليه، أعْجَزَهُ ذلك، وعاقَهُ أن يغيِّرَهُ»([40]).
والسَّبب الثّاني: هو تطويل القرافيّ في الكثير من الفروق، واستطراداته الكثيرة، وتشعباته الواسعة، وهو الأمرُ الذي قد يشتِّت مُراجِعَ كتابِهِ، ويُفْقِدُهُ القدرة على التّركيزِ. والسَّبب الثالث: هو وجود بعض المواضع التي قد تُشكل على مُراجِع الكتاب، أو بِها حاجةٌ إلى شرح أو تعقيب أو انتقاد، لتكون – بعدَ ذلك – قطافًا جَنيًّا لمن رامَ الانتفاعَ بها.
وقد حاول البقّوريُّ إزالة كلّ العقبات السابقة التي حالت دون الانتفاع الكامل بكتاب شيخه، فقام بما يأتي:-
أ.  ترتيب الفروق على وَفق منهج دقيق؛ ابتدأ فيه من الكليّات إلى الجزئيّات، جامعًا بين الفروق بحسب وَحدة الموضوع.
ب. تلخيص الفروق تلخيصًا يحفظ للكتاب نصاعَتَهُ وبيانهُ، غيرَ مُخِلٍّ بمضمونه.
ج. الاستدراك على بعض المواطن، إمّا بالاعتراض على ما أورده القرافيّ وترجيح غير ما رجَّحَهُ مُميِّزًا ذلك بكلمة: (قُلْتُ)، وإمَّا بإضافة ما يراه جديرًا بالذكر، ممّا فاتَ شيخَهُ ذَكَره([41]).
وقد ذكرتْ كتب التراجم للبقّوريّ – غيرَ الكتاب السابق – كتابًا آخَرَ هو: (إكمال الإكمال للقاضي عياض)، وقد ذَكَره البقّوريُّ في كتابه السابق مسميًا إيّاه بـ(إكمال الإكمال على كتاب مُسْلم)، وذلك في القاعدة السابعة والعشرين من القواعد الأُصوليّة([42]).






([1]) ينظر: الديباج المُذهب في معرفة أعيان علماء المَذهب: 1/239، و: الفكر السامي في تاريخ الفقه الإسلامي: 4/273.

([2]) العقد المنظوم في الخصوص والعموم: 1/440.

([3]) ينظر: القسم الدّراسي من تحقيق كتاب الاستغناء في أحكام الاستثناء: 8-9.

([4]) العقد المنظوم في الخصوص والعموم: 1/440.

([5]) ينظر: الفكر السّامي في تاريخ الفقه الإسلاميّ: 4/273.

([6]) العِقْد المنظوم في الخصوص والعموم: 1/440.

([7]) ينظر: القسم الدراسي من تحقيق كتاب الاستغناء في أحكام الاستثناء: 14، و: القسم الدراسي من تحقيق كتاب العِقد المنظوم في الخصوص والعموم: 1/35-36.

([8]) ينظر: الديباج المُذهب: 1/239، و: الفكر السامي: 4/273.

([9]) وفيّات الأعيان: 3/248.

([10]) ينظر: وفيّات الأعيان: 3/248-250.

([11]) الفكر السّامي في تاريخ الفقه الإسلاميّ: 4/270-271.

([12]) ينظر: وفيّات الأعيان: 3/250.

([13]) ينظر: البداية والنّهاية: 13/188.

([14]) أنوار البروق في أنواء الفروق: 1/154.

([15]) أنوار البروق في أنواء الفروق: 1/154.

([16]) ينظر: الأمالي النّحويّة: 1/126-127، و: الاستغناء في أحكام الاستثناء: 340-342.

([17]) ينظر: الأمالي النّحويّة: 4/46، و: أنوار البروق في أنواء الفروق: 1/96-97.

([18]) ينظر: الأمالي النّحويّة: 4/47، و: العقد المنظوم في الخصوص والعموم: 1/423.

([19]) تاريخ النّحو العربيّ في المشرق والمغرب: 321.

([20]) ينظر: تاريخ النّحو العربيّ في المشرق والمغرب: 322.

([21]) ينظر: البداية والنّهاية: 13/198.

([22]) طبقات الشافعيّة الكبرى: 8/161.

([23]) ينظر: البداية والنّهاية: 13/197-198.

([24]) ينظر: نفائس الأُصول في شرح المحصول: 2/583.

([25]) ينظر: نفائس الأُصول في شرح المحصول: 2/619.

([26]) البداية والنّهاية: 13/248.

([27]) طبقات الشافعيّة الكبرى: 8/209.

([28]) طبقات الشافعيّة الكبرى: 8/247-248.

([29]) القسم الدّراسي من تحقيق كتاب العقد المنظوم في الخصوص والعموم: 1/40.

([30]) ينظر: العزّ بن عبد السَّلام حياته وآثاره ومنهجه في التّفسير: 142.

([31]) ينظر: قواعد الأحكام في إصلاح الأنام: 1/29-32، و: أنوار البروق في أنواء الفروق: 4/1277.

([32]) ينظر: قواعد الأحكام في إصلاح الأنام: 1/263-273، و: أنوار البروق في أنواء الفروق: 1/357.

([33]) ينظر: ترتيب فروق القرافيّ وتلخيصها والاستدراك عليها: 31-42.

([34]) ينظر: الفوائد في مشكل القرآن: 8-9، و: أنوار البروق في أنواء الفروق: 1/92.

([35]) ينظر: الفوائد في مشكل القرآن: 9-10، و: نفائس الأُصول في شرح المحصول: 1/386.

([36]) ينظر: الفوائد في مشكل القرآن: 97، و: الاستغناء في أحكام الاستثناء: 407.

([37]) ينظر: نفح الطِّيب من غصن الأندلس الرطيب: 2/53.

([38]) ينظر: نفح الطِّيب: 2/53، و: القسم الدّراسي من تحقيق كتاب ترتيب الفروق واختصارها: 1/17.

([39]) ينظر: القسم الدّراسي من تحقيق كتاب ترتيب فروق القرافيّ وتلخيصها والاستدراك عليها: 13.

([40]) ترتيب فروق القرافيّ وتلخيصها والاستدراك عليها: 15.

([41]) ينظر: القسم الدّراسي من تحقيق كتاب ترتيب فروق القرافيّ وتلخيصها والاستدراك عليها: 6-7.

([42]) ينظر: ترتيب فروق القرافيّ وتلخيصها والاستدراك عليها: 147.

----------

